# never jetted ?



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

so as the title says, I have never used a jetter. I have found 2 ancient mustang jetters in our shop that havent been used in years. One is a model 1320 and the other is a model 12E. I didnt find any heads and the hose i looked at is falling apart. I hooked water up to the 1320 and plugged it in with a spray wand. It did work as a pressure washer. Is it worth trying to get either of these units operational ? if not im going to just use one as a pressure washer.


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

If they still make pressure with no leaks out of the plumbing from the pump to the unloader valve, then you would need a new hose and some new nozzles, probably $250 then you would have a kitchen line jetter. Maybe some area drains or small lines. The older machines usually lacked high pressure which you need even in small drains to pull the hose through the pipe, and older machines sometimes had good flow (GPM) but you really need a compromise of GPM and high pressure. If you decide to go forward then go to Aqua mole for some tips and drain cables direct for some small jetter hose.


----------



## dclarke (Dec 22, 2012)

Well I mentioned it to the boss. I did find some heads with his help. I believe the 1302 is 1300psi. I'm not sure on GPM. I'm going to attempt it with the hose I used on the pressure washer to see how it works out

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Plumbing Zone


----------



## TX MECH PLUMBER (May 27, 2011)

At least I'm not the only one. And you've atleast seen a jetter.lol.


----------

